# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Përse e përdorni Internetin më shumë?

## Albo

Fakti qe jeni duke lexuar kete teme, do te thote qe edhe ju jeni nje nder ata miliona perdorues te perditshem te Internetit. Mirepo, shumellojshmeria e informacionit qe Interneti ofron, eshte e shoqeruar edhe me nje shumellojshmeri njerezish nga shoqerite me diverse qe e perdorin ate per qellime te ndryshme.

Ne nje studim elementar qe ishte bere pak kohe me pare, doli se ka nje dallim rrenjesor ne kendveshtrim dhe perdorim te Internetit nga grupmosha te ndryshme, grupsekset e ndryshme. Per shembull, nje nga obzervimet e atij studimi ishte se meshkujt e rinj ne moshe e shohin Internetin si nje hapesire per te manifestuar individualitetin e tyre, kurse perdorueset femra jane me shume te interesuara per te marre pjese ne komunitete virtuale. E perbashketa e madhe eshte perdorimi i postes elektronike qe vazhdon te mbetet sherbimi me popullor ne Internet.

Ne kete kontekst, ne po hapim nje sondazh me anetaret e ketij forumi, per te pare se cilat jane motivet/interesat/hobet kryesore qe ju shtyjne ju te perdorni Internetin. 

*Çfarë ju shtyn të përdorni Internetin?*



_P.S Si cdo sondazh, mund te jepni voten tuaj dhe te shprehni mendimin tuaj ne nje postim, pa qene nevoja te replikoni mendimin e te tjereve. Ne kete sondazh mund te zgjidhni me shume se nje opsion._

----------


## Zemrushja

Une zgjodha te gjitha me lart...

Per mua perdorimi i internetit eshte shoqeruesi me i mire gjate dites..

Vecanerisht gjate momentit qe ndodhem ne pune dhe skam pothuajse asgje me cfare te merrem.. Per me teper.. do thoja se merr me shume njohuri permes internetit 

1) Merr informacione nga website te ndryshme per cdo gje qe ti ke veshtiresi( gjetjen e numrave te telefonit.. mapqeuest.com- per gjetjen e udhezimeve se cfare rruge duhet te ndiekesh per te shkuar ne nje destinacion qe nuk e di.. Shef website teper ndihmese per cdo nevoje qe ti mund te kesh.. si ne lidhje me shkollat ashtu dhe ne lidhje me cdo mangesi qe ti nuk e di apo ke paqartesi... google.com eshte gjithashtu nje kerkues shume i mire..)

2) Sepse ketu mund te gjesh cdo informacion ne lidhje me shtypin dhe jeten e perditshme te cdo vendi ne bote..

3) Eshte nje mjet sa ndihmues ne jeten e perditshme aq dhe argetues

Nuk e di por mua me eshte bere si nje pjese e jetes te hapurit e internetit dhe websiteve te ndryshme.. cdo dite.. pa bere perjashtim nje dite te vetme..

----------


## Evi_pogradecari

Komunikim elektronik,  informim, argetim, arsimim, kerkim informacioni, shkembim idesh etj...

----------


## Danubi_blu

Votova " per te gjitha me lart"

Eshte bere miku im me i mire se fundi.Me jep cdo gje ( informacion,argetim, shkembim idesh dhe njohje te reja) pa asnje lloj interesi :buzeqeshje:   vecse kuptohet kundrejt nje pagese.Ndodhem larg familjes, shoqerise por dhe prane me ndihmen e tij.
Ju falenderojme edhe Ju qe na jepni mundesi te tilla.

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Te gjitha me larte, duke vecuar *Shitblerje mallrash* Nuk me interesone te shes apo te blej  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## EDA_19

Internetin me shume e perdor per school work.

----------


## *Babygirl*

Me shum per argetim...
Msn,forum,lajme te ndryshme, pune...

----------


## Poeti

Une e klikova ne Krijimtari personale, sepse pjesen me te madhe te qendrimit privat ne komjuter (pra pas punes) e kaloj duke lexuar apo shkruajtur mendimen e mia ne forme poezie apo proze! Normal se ketu edhe kam gjetur shume miq me te cilet edhe sot e kesaj dite komunikoj.

----------


## vagabondo_nyc

une per dashni...lol

----------


## BaBa

Argetim... & marveshje Info me Code te DEshifruara Nga x Filial . 







Bisnesi ne Virtual o gja e madhe del pa lagur  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Adriano-10

> une per dashni...lol


... edhe une ashtu, dhe po me ec goxha mire  :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## mario_kingu

Argetim pay bill etc  :buzeqeshje:  lajme

----------


## hajla

Faleminderit Albo per temen e qelluar!
ku besoi qe me se shumti te duhet ty pun... pikerisht ne mesin e te gjithe ne anetarve ketu...
Inderuar Albo,ju si pergjegjes.... e gjithe ketyre anetarve,prej nje shume numrash,te regjistruar...me mija,e mija tema,ne shum aspekte,me ni vlere te pa caktuar poezi...ku mund t'them, se ke ni pesh te rand mbi kok...
 e njejta gje,dhe per te tjeret bashpuntor/e tuaj,Stafi...kerkoi ndjes nga ju te gjithe...qoft dhe per ni gabim me te voglin!
mund t'them se aq sa esht i ngarkuar ky internet....afer,dhe ju jeni...flm per punen e pa ludhur, dhe per durimin qe mbani mbi supet e juaja...me mija e mija deshira,gabime,sugjerime,mos vlersim, dhe mos respektime,qoft mbi Forumin...qoft ne mesin,e antresive,grupeve te ndryshme,e them nga te shumt ne...flm

...ndaj me lejoni diq mbi komentin tim personal,me nikun hajla,se qka me shtyn dhe se qka me ka shtyr?qe te merremi lidhur me internetin elektronik...ku me vete deshiren jam regjistruar, mu ne mesin e kesaj antaresie...kam pershtypjen,qe me ka bere te ndihem e lire,e respektuar,dhe e dashur,aq sa kam mundur tu permbahem gjerave,qe me kan qua ndoshta?ne nje perqarje,te gabuar,kerkoi falje,edhe nese kam qen ne anen e drejt...po si do qe t'jet,njeriut i duhet durimi me se shumti ne momente apo ne raste kritike!!! 

...kurse, qka me ka shtuar interes lidhur me internetin???? shtrohet pergjigja...se ka t'bej,pikerisht lidhur me Forumin Shqiptare...ku dhe jam e abonuar si anetare e ketije Forumi...me vete deshiren...gjeja qe me ka shtyr te bej diqka?thjesht, dhen mbi poezit e mija...eshte se deshiroi qe ato te jene,po aty ku nga kan filluar.... dhe deri ne mbarimin e tyre...pa percaktim,afat gjate...apo afat shkurter,sidoqoft kerkoi nga vete ju moderator/et me administraten e "Stafit" po te ketij Forumi Shqiptar...qe t'jet sa ma emundur per ni mbrojtje ne perkushtim, e poezive te mija...pavaresisht si ju doken ju? keto kan ni pesh te rand tek une...ku dhe besoi qe me ndihmen e juaj,elektronike do mi plotsoni kerkesat e mija...neper mes postit elektronik,qoft dhe neper mes e-maile ne raste nevoje...U'falemnderit dhe qdo te mira...nga, hajla-Rugov

----------


## km92

Une me shume e perdori
Komunikimi elektronik , Argetim , Kerkim Informacioni , Shkembim Idesh Etj

----------


## bregdetare

Me shum kompjuterin e perdor per kerkim informacjonesh ,komunikim elektronik ,forum ,arsimim Etj...

----------


## Mumini

Per mua arsimimi eshte me i rendesishmi ne internet

----------


## oliinter

une zgjodha opsionin te gjitha me lart pasi nuk kam vetem nje synim kur hyj ne internet

----------


## Eminemka

Per te mare informacion nga gjithe bota ne te gjitha fushat duke filluar qe nga chati qe lidhemi me gjtihe te njojturit dhe gjithe familjaret e duke vazhduar me radhe per te gjetur zgjidhje per probleme te ndryshme.Dua te shtoj qe vetem per te gjetur shokun e jetes nuk ja vlen intereneti po per gallat ajde bejme nje dore muabet.hahahahaha

----------


## dardani_1

per informim

----------


## antip

Virtualiteti eshte feja ime...!!!

----------

